
Theodore Roosevelt incident a portent of worse to come - everybodyknows
https://www.militarytimes.com/opinion/commentary/2020/04/18/the-theodore-roosevelt-episode-was-no-isolated-incident-but-a-portent-of-worse-to-come/
======
andarleen
Yeah the US is a little more like east Europe each day. Nepotism, oligarchy,
politicised branches of administration and military, poor healthcare,
corruption and most important corruption tolerant voters. I’d recommend
changing course, as the US is no longer a country the world looks up to -
quite the contrary, it is increasingly given as a negative example, and those
are signs of rapid decline. A sad state of affairs.

